# Room size needed for Ping Pong + Pool Table



## Melensdad

I'm curious, if you wanted to build a room addition on the house to hold both a ping pong table and a pool table how big would the room have to be to house both of them and be able to have people using both of them at the same time?  Assume both tables are roughly 4' by 8' in size.  How much room do you need between them?  How much room is needed around them?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Bob, just a thought.  A buddy of mine has a pool table that he converts to a ping pong table (it fits over the top).  Do you really need to use both at the same time?
Bone


----------



## rico304

We have a salon that we added to our house. The open space part of it is 20x18 with 14 foot ceiling. That is about right for a pool table alone! Once chairs are set in place, you would be able to walk around without interference. You also have to add in a seperate spot where others can sit by a TV. I think my room would be "OK" for TV and pool. Not sure how much bigger you would want for a Ping Pong table. Maybe 24x28? Just a guess. I made cardboard cutouts the same size as my furniture and tables before sizing the salon. Worked really well. (even though it still seemed smaller once it was built) haha 
Just like that gold necklace you wear with the large Gold "B" hanging from it...............
I SAY BIGGER IS BETTER!!!

(I would definately go with seperate tables. Every time you want to play pool, the kids will suddenly decide they want to play ping pong. My buddy has a pool table and an air hocky table in his room. Both are generally used at once. I don't know how big his room is)


----------



## Doc

My basement is 28' wide.  I have an 8' pool table on one side, and a ping pong table on the other side.  They are staggered (not right side by side), but there is room enough that i could; but it would be hard to play both without interfering with each other.  

I know someone who built a 36' x 40' game room and it is really a nice size.  Room to add a bathroom and wet bar, plus you could have pool and ping pong going on at the same time.  Ofcourse, as Rico mentioned BIGGER is Better!


----------



## bczoom

Bob,

As mentioned there are several factors for the room (sitting areas and such).

Think of the setup and then add the required "playing areas"

So things don't get in the way of the game:
For an 8' pool table, you need a 15x20' "playing area".  An 8' table is really 9' long and 5' wide.  On the 2 short sides, you need 5' off the table.  On the long sides, you need 6' since that's where the breaks will occur.

For a ping pong table, you need about 9-10' wide and 16-18' long.


----------



## OkeeDon

bc has pretty well nailed it. A friend of mine added a room for a pool table; after extensive research (lots of time spent at the local sports bar), he determined that the absolute minimum for a pool table is 14' x 18'; zoom's 15'  x 20' is more realistic.  I  think it would be more realistic to have the tables side by side rather than head to toe, because ping pong players move around at the ends of the table and would be more likely to interfere with the pool players.  On the other hand, they rarely get around to the sides of their table, so side by side, there should be almost no interference.  Looks like a room about 24' x 20' would be perfect if there are no spectators.  Otherwise, add 2' to 3' all around, ending  with 30' x 24' as a nice round number.

Of course, that's a large room, and almost coincidentally, is almost the exact size of the great room in my house plans.

Build a pool house down the hill by the pool, and put the game room there.  Set it up so the ping pong table folds up and leaves space for a guest house.  When your daughter is a little older, it will be perfect for sleep-overs, and when she's older yet, for make-out parties...


----------



## Melensdad

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> Build a pool house down the hill by the pool, and put the game room there.  Set it up so the ping pong table folds up and leaves space for a guest house.  When your daughter is a little older, it will be perfect for sleep-overs, and when she's older yet, for make-out parties...



Actually I'm looking at putting in a new pool and building a pool house that would be a game room too.  And the concept of make-out parties is why we are looking at moving the whole thing!!!


----------



## buckle97

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> bc has pretty well nailed it. he determined that the absolute minimum for a pool table is 14' x 18'


 
OkeeDon is right.  My wife and I bought a very inexpensive pool table to put in our house just so we would have something else to do for fun.  The room we put it in is 13' 4" by 20'.  The length is fine.  We have a couch against the wall on one of the short ends and a treadmill at the other short end.  The long sides however .  Let's just say we have to twist and bend to make a shot off of  the side rail.  Most shots are fine, but I would second the 14' x 18' minimum.

Lawrence


----------



## Dargo

Okay Bob, after making many mistakes in the past, I've gone down stairs and measured for you.  In your pool house, you need precisely 4580 sq feet; downstairs.  Depending on the pitch of your roof, you can have the upstairs slightly smaller and you'll still get by.


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:
			
		

> Okay Bob, after making many mistakes in the past, I've gone down stairs and measured for you. In your pool house, you need precisely 4580 sq feet; downstairs. Depending on the pitch of your roof, you can have the upstairs slightly smaller and you'll still get by.



I suggest a room that is 1145' x 4' and a 48/12 pitch roofline for the second floor.


----------



## Dargo

DaveNay said:
			
		

> I suggest a room that is 1145' x 4' and a 48/12 pitch roofline for the second floor.



There you have it!!  Now that you have that issue solved, what's next?


----------

